# dárselas de



## laurent797

bonjour a tous

si l'expression "dárselas de listo" signifie "se croire intelligent,
alors comment dit-on :

il se croie intelligent  :   (el) se dalas de listo ???
                                 (el) se le da de listo ???
                                 (el) se le da las de listo  ?????

muy muy complicado.....  gracias de antemano


----------



## lazarus1907

laurent797 said:


> (el) se *las* da de listo ???
> (el) se *las* da las de listo ?????


Siempre con "las". Es una locución fija:

Me las doy de ....
Te las das de ....
Se las da de ....
Nos las damos de ....
Os las dais de ....
Se las dan de ....

Puedes usarla también con otras palabras, y siempre significa "presumir de [algo]".


----------



## PERSEE

laurent797 said:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> si l'expression "dárselas de listo" signifie "se croire intelligent,
> alors comment dit-on :
> 
> il se croi*t* intelligent  :   (el) se dalas de listo ???
> (el) se le da de listo ???
> (el) se le da las de listo  ?????
> 
> muy muy complicado.....  gracias de antemano




Je me suis permis de te corriger.

Comme traduction, je propose aussi : "Faire le malin". (Un peu ce que je suis en train de faire en ce moment...)


----------



## Yrsinia

Lol là c'est moi qui me premets de te corriger, faire le malin se dit plutot "pasarse de listo"
 Bonne soirée


----------



## Yrsinia

Tu trouveras aussi "darsela a alguien" qui signifie litteralement rouler quelqu'un limite "enganar"


----------



## PERSEE

Yrsinia said:


> Lol là c'est moi qui me premets de te corriger, faire le malin se dit plutot "pasarse de listo"
> Bonne soirée



Vu !

(Je dois avouer que je m'étais lancé un peu témérairement...)


----------



## Yrsinia

Lol, j'apprends l'epagnole toute seule depuis environ 4 mois et c'etait ma leçon de la veille lol d'ou le fait de maitriser la question


----------



## SpiceMan

lazarus1907 said:


> Siempre con "las". Es una locución fija:
> 
> Me las doy de ....
> Te las das de ....
> Se las da de ....
> Nos las damos de ....
> Os las dais de ....
> Se las dan de ....
> 
> Puedes usarla también con otras palabras, y siempre significa "presumir de [algo]".


No es siempre con "las". En Argentina es siempre con "la". "Ese se la da de revolucionario", etc. No sé como será en otros países. En google busqué "se la da" y "se las da" y la relación singular/plural es 1:3 más o menos, pero seguramente toma también resultados como "se la da de comer" o "se las da de regalo", etc. así que dudo que sirva de mucho el dato, pero igual lo digo.

Lo curioso de cómo se usa en Argentina es que se usa así:
1) A ese le gusta dárse*las* de macho. (también se escucha dárse*la*, pero en menor medida)
2) Ese se *la* da de macho. (creo no haber escuchado nunca "se *las* da de" en Argentina)

editado: en el foro de sólo español preguntaron lo mismo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=391555


----------



## Solyen

Bien le bonjour,
etant nouveau sur ce forum je cherche un peu d'aide pour traduire la phrase suivante:
"Es mucho armatoste todo esto - comenzaron a decir las amas de casas que se las daban modernas."
C'est surtout "se las daban modernas" qui me pose probleme.J'espere qu'on pourra m'aider en vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## josepbadalona

je te propose :
"qui voulaient passer pour modernes"
il y a sûrement mieux, mais c'est le sens


----------



## Gévy

Hola Solyen:

Bienvenue parmi nous !

Il nous faudrait plus de contexte. Au moins la phrase précédente. Ton texte est de quel pays ?

Moi je connais l'expression: darselas de modernas, dans le sens que donne Josep.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

Gévy said:


> Hola Solyen:
> 
> Bienvenue parmi nous !
> 
> Il nous faudrait plus de contexte. Au moins la phrase précédente. Ton texte est de quel pays ?
> 
> Moi je connais l'expression: darselas de modernas, dans le sens que donne Josep.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Coincido contigo y con José.

**** Ya no corresponde tras división de hilo. Martine  (Mod...)
Es decir que las señoras en cuestión, "muy modernas ellas", estarían criticando el tamaño de algún electrodoméstico, o algo así . Mon idée.​


----------



## Solyen

Je vous remercie de vos reponses.
C'est un texte de J.L Castillo-Puche qui parle de "brasero". Voici la phrase precedente:
"Lo mismo el brasero de bronce, el adornado y casi litùrgico brasero de empingorotada tapa, que el simple y modesto brasero de hierro, sin tapa de ninguna clase, han sido barridos del confortable interior y puestos en la calle sin remedio."
Voila pour le contexte et encore merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Solyen:

Merci de nous fournir de quoi se faire une idée du contexte.

Cela confirme effectivement la proposition de Josep et darselas (de) modernas est bien jouer les modernes.

**** Ya no corresponde tras división de hilo. Martine  (Mod...)

Bisous et bon dimanche à tous!

Gévy


----------



## Solyen

Je vous remercie tous pour vos reponses. J'en tiendrais compte pour ma traduction.


----------



## willg

Bonjour!!!!

Maintenant je voudrais savoir l'expression " se la da" et "se cree" en français. 

En español decimos, por lo menos en Colombia 

"ese man se las da del que sabe mucho y en verdad no sabe nada"

"Esa niña se cree super bonita y es horrible!" 

La primera es algo más como pretender mostrar algo.
La segunda es mas como creer que es algo.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Se las da: présumer
Se cree: se croire


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Elle se prend pour...
Elle se croit...
Il se donne des airs de...
Il s'y croit... 

Por ahora se me ocurren esas no más

Espero que te sean de ayuda

Nos vemos


----------



## willg

Alors, selon vos examples on dit:

Ce gars se prend pour que sait beaucoup mais en realité il ne sais rien.

Elle se croit tres jolie et est horrible.

Il se donne des aires de que sait beaucoup mais en realité il ne sais rien.

Elle s'y croit tres jolie et est horrbile.

Je suis correct?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

willg said:


> Alors, selon vos examples on dit:
> 
> Ce gars se prend pour quelqu'un qui/se donne des airs de savoir sait beaucoup mais en realité il ne sais rien.
> 
> Elle se se prend pour quelqu'un de /croit tres jolie et est horrible.
> 
> Elle s'y croit.
> 
> Je suis correct?



Yo te daba opciones para la traducción de la expresión "se las da". 

Pero la traducción varía según el ejemplo y el contexto 

Nos vemos


----------



## willg

gracias!


----------



## flor_naranja

en frances muy muy coloquial se dice

se la pêter

es la traduccion casi literal de darselas o creerselas. 

alors on dit

il/elle se la pête


----------



## Llirios

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut à tous/Hola a todos...

Quería saber, en términos de jerga popular francés y quebequés, cómo se diría: dársela de (algo)/ creérsela...
Ej: Él se la da de bonito/mandón/inteligente/etc
Él se cree inteligente...


Les agradezco de antemano...
Merci bien...d'avance...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ojo, el francés y el quebequense (no quebequés) son bastante diferentes.
Para este último, no sé.
En francés, como lo pides:

Y's'la pète! (Il se la pète)
Tal cual.


----------



## Llirios

1. Hola a todos....
Creo que redacté mal las frases... qué polémica...jajajaja!

Quise decir:

Dárselas (o dársela) de algo! Esta expresión es sinónimo de "presumir de algo"/creérsela o creerse. Son sinónimos...En latinoamérica se escucha mucho, es un tanto cuanto, familiar... 

En francés quebequés se suele utilizar mucho el verbo "faire" para este tipo de situaciones. Ej: Faire le boss (patron)= Dársela de mandón/patrón... (esto también empobrece la lengua, ya que no se utilizan los dichos sinónimos... 

Me planteo lo siguiente: Será que también sería válido en un país/ región franco-europea? 

Quiero saber lo mismo (presumir de/creerse de/dársela de...algo) pero en términos de argot popular... 


Muchas Gracias...espero que haya sido claro....

Muchísimas Gracias desde Portugal! Jajajaj 

Il se la pète...de beau/stupid/macho...etc...

Puedo usarlo pero entre amigos, no es cierto?

2. 





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ojo, el francés y el quebequense (no quebequés) son bastante diferentes.
> Para este último, no sé.
> En francés, como lo pides:
> 
> Y's'la pète! (Il se la pète)
> Tal cual.


 
Nota: en catellano se puede usar el término quebequense o quebequés...

3. 





laurent797 said:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> si l'expression "dárselas de listo" signifie "se croire intelligent,
> alors comment dit-on :
> 
> il se croie intelligent  :   (el) se dalas de listo ???
> (el) se le da de listo ???
> (el) se le da las de listo  ?????
> 
> muy muy complicado.....  gracias de antemano



HOLA YA ACLARÉ MIS DUDAS LINGÜÍSTICAS.....


Se dice por ejemplo: Ese chico se la da de(o *se la cree de)* listo/macho/bonito/ etc...   
 o sea presume de/ se cree...

En lenguaje popular francés: Ce gars _*se la pète*_ d' intelligent/macho/beau/ etc...  


ABRAZOS

4. HEHEHEH.... MERCI BIEN PERSEE DE VOTRE RAPPORT! FAIRE LE MALIN : Dársela de listo... en tant que ce moment...

Bonjour Yrsinia.. "pasarse de listo" c'est en tant que "dársela de listo"....


----------



## Llirios

Bonjour à tous... 

Cuando digo coloquialmente: _*Él se la da de inteligente*_ (sentido formal: Él se cree inteligente) puedo decir: Il_* se la pète de*_ mâlin/intelligent? 

*Se la pèter de.*.. 

_*Faire le... *_Ej: Il fait le mâlin... 

Quiero saber exactamente qué tipo de expresiones coloquiales se utilizan a diario entre jóvenes...


----------

